# New 2009 international 4300 sander



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Almost ready for snow.


----------



## mow 4 u (Sep 16, 2008)

*Drooling*

What a gorgeous truck. If you dont mind me asking what does that complete set-up cost????


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

*2009 INT Sander*

The truck was around $70000 plus the box and stainless tenco 6 yd sander. The sander was about $14000 CDN. Everything all in was about $90,000. I love driving it. The visibility is amazing and it can turn sharper than my pickup. 6 speed allison automatic and good for about 10 ton payload. We ran almost 1000 tons through it last season. I am sure the same truck in the US would be $10,000 to $20,000 less

Keith


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

No plow on that beast?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Not yet. Too hard on the front end. This truck usually runs about 6 -8 hrs just sanding behind the crew.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice setup! I'm curious as to why you went with "landscaper" low sides/fold down, considering the payload capacity of that unit.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice looking truck.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Very nice truck. Hopefully I can up grade to one of them soon.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

very nice truck looks like a beast


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That is 1st class :salute:

Good luck this winter


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, I would love to have something like that. Just my opinion but the back end of the spreader witht he lights and such looks a little "thrown together". Not sure if you were just working on it or what but all in all very nice rig.

Good luck this winter


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Payload*



mvhauler;824285 said:


> Nice setup! I'm curious as to why you went with "landscaper" low sides/fold down, considering the payload capacity of that unit.


The landscaper sides allow us to clean out the salt sand build up in the front a lot better. As for payload we only use it occasionaly for topsoil or aggregate in the summer if we have some customers who want a small load in a tight area. 90 percent of the time we use our triaxle dumps to haul. They are legal for 21 - 23 metric tonne.

Keith


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Vary nice truck and fleet!

Ever thought about taking the body off and just mounting the salter on the frame? I'd be saving that body for summer work instead of having it rot out from the salt....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;824306 said:


> Very nice looking truck.


Are you sure JD?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Great looking truck. I've just recently been kicking around looking for a replacement for our 93 4700. Is this 4300 under 26000 GVW? What engine, 466E?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

*4300*



jomama45;824719 said:


> Great looking truck. I've just recently been kicking around looking for a replacement for our 93 4700. Is this 4300 under 26000 GVW? What engine, 466E?


I think it has 230 or 250 hp, not sure which engine 466 sounds familiar. GVW is 33,000

It has the allison automatica as well.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

*4300*



Triple L;824598 said:


> Vary nice truck and fleet!
> 
> Ever thought about taking the body off and just mounting the salter on the frame? I'd be saving that body for summer work instead of having it rot out from the salt....


We had a topkick previous and we had the sander just on the fram and we found at the front of the sander belt the sand would get all into the frame, driveshaft, and exhaust. With the landscaper box we just fold down the sides once in a while and clean out the sand and salt.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

kcress31;824783 said:


> We had a topkick previous and we had the sander just on the fram and we found at the front of the sander belt the sand would get all into the frame, driveshaft, and exhaust. With the landscaper box we just fold down the sides once in a while and clean out the sand and salt.


Not to mention taking these boxes on & off isn't realistic. I would imagine the box is full welded to the frame at the hinges & the scissor lift.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

jomama45;824790 said:


> Not to mention taking these boxes on & off isn't realistic. I would imagine the box is full welded to the frame at the hinges & the scissor lift.


I highly doubt that!

Kcress - good point, guess it all depends on the salter you have...


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

jomama45;824790 said:


> Not to mention taking these boxes on & off isn't realistic. I would imagine the box is full welded to the frame at the hinges & the scissor lift.


Kind of hard to dump a box that is welded to the frame. Remove the hoist pin and the hinge pins and the back at pick it off. Not really that hard.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Triple L;824889 said:


> I highly doubt that!
> 
> Kcress - good point, guess it all depends on the salter you have...


Most that I've seen on this size truck are weled, at least at the hinges. Sometimes the hoist package is bolted to the truck frame, but is usually still welded to the dump box. Older boxes may have been bolted down, but generally not newer ones that I've seen.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

kcress31;823766 said:


> Almost ready for snow.


Very nice and good truck. In two years when the ABS light comes on; pm me. We just had to fix both Wabco systems on our 2007's. Rather then get fleeced by International we worked with Wabco and figured out the whole system and how to diagnose and fix it. Total cost was $0 parts and 7 days in the shop for the first one and 2 hours in the shop for the second. You will love the unit though..they work great. Cheers Doug

BTW International quoted us $3300 to fix the ABS problem.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Whats the diff between the 4900 older Internationals? I thought that is a 8ton truck didn't think the 4300 was even so its allot newer. 

Dave.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

DellDoug;825081 said:


> Very nice and good truck. In two years when the ABS light comes on; pm me. We just had to fix both Wabco systems on our 2007's. Rather then get fleeced by International we worked with Wabco and figured out the whole system and how to diagnose and fix it. Total cost was $0 parts and 7 days in the shop for the first one and 2 hours in the shop for the second. You will love the unit though..they work great. Cheers Doug
> 
> BTW International quoted us $3300 to fix the ABS problem.


Thanks for the heads up. Maybe if I cross my fingers it won't happen.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Grassman09;825595 said:


> Whats the diff between the 4900 older Internationals? I thought that is a 8ton truck didn't think the 4300 was even so its allot newer.
> 
> Dave.


Sorry I am not familiar with the 4900. The actual weight rating is dependent on too many factors such as wheelbase, axle weights, air brakes, tire size. Also the tare weight of the truck does a lot as well. We have 5 triaxle trucks. Our lightest truck is 11700 kg tare and our heaviest is 14900 kg tare. The lighter truck has a lower GVW than the heavier truck but because of the lighter tare it can haul about 2.5 metric tonnes more.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well its got Air Brakes and it has Tires GVW is supposedly 31'000. Dont know the front and rear axle capacity prob 11 & 20 but the rear sounds low. I think its more like 12 and 23 not sure.

















Dave.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Grassman09;826060 said:


> Well its got Air Brakes and it has Tires GVW is supposedly 31'000. Dont know the front and rear axle capacity prob 11 & 20 but the rear sounds low. I think its more like 12 and 23 not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup. How many yard sander is that? It looks like you have a heavier duty box than I do and you front plow setup is probably adding some weight. Do you know what your truck tares in at? I know my truck weighs in at 5700 kgs empty and max gross is 15000kgs giving it a payload of 9300 kgs or 22506 lbs not including the stainless 6 yd sander. Every time we get a new truck we always fax a sheet off to MTO to find out the true GVW in most cases the sticker on the door is always wrong. On most of our triaxle trucks it say GVW 39,900 on the door but MTO says anywhere from 32500 to 36970.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Grassman09;826060 said:


> Well its got Air Brakes and it has Tires GVW is supposedly 31'000. Dont know the front and rear axle capacity prob 11 & 20 but the rear sounds low. I think its more like 12 and 23 not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, why dont you just buy a truck instead of talking about trucks and posting pictures of stuff you dont even own........


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

kcress31;826110 said:


> Nice setup. How many yard sander is that? It looks like you have a heavier duty box than I do and you front plow setup is probably adding some weight. Do you know what your truck tares in at? I know my truck weighs in at 5700 kgs empty and max gross is 15000kgs giving it a payload of 9300 kgs or 22506 lbs not including the stainless 6 yd sander. Every time we get a new truck we always fax a sheet off to MTO to find out the true GVW in most cases the sticker on the door is always wrong. On most of our triaxle trucks it say GVW 39,900 on the door but MTO says anywhere from 32500 to 36970.


How do they figure the GVWR is less than what it says it is on the door?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice truck.



cet;825007 said:


> Kind of hard to dump a box that is welded to the frame. Remove the hoist pin and the hinge pins and the back at pick it off. Not really that hard.


If you'll notice, he said welded AT the hinges and scissor lift. Not the box itself.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Sweet looking rig you got there!


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

cretebaby;826201 said:


> How do they figure the GVWR is less than what it says it is on the door?


Every state and province has different weight restrictions and regulations based on wheelbase, axle rating, type of brakes, type of tires, setback front axle or regular, Airlift type. I believe there is a different formula for every state and province. Some states don't recognize airlifts at all.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L;826162 said:


> Dave, why dont you just buy a truck instead of talking about trucks and posting pictures of stuff you dont even own........


Chad,

I'm looking at a few different models if that okay. I was comparing the 4300 to an older 4900 and 4700 as I wanted to know what the diff was between the three models. The S1600 didnt pan out it needed more work then I wanted to put into it at this time of the year.

He has a 4300 and I figured he might know the difference between them.

Where is that Tractor you said you were going to buy in the spring and have been mentioning all summer? Why have you not bought it? You said you make crazy good money on your snow work.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

kcress31;826110 said:


> Nice setup. How many yard sander is that? It looks like you have a heavier duty box than I do and you front plow setup is probably adding some weight. Do you know what your truck tares in at? I know my truck weighs in at 5700 kgs empty and max gross is 15000kgs giving it a payload of 9300 kgs or 22506 lbs not including the stainless 6 yd sander. Every time we get a new truck we always fax a sheet off to MTO to find out the true GVW in most cases the sticker on the door is always wrong. On most of our triaxle trucks it say GVW 39,900 on the door but MTO says anywhere from 32500 to 36970.


Its not mine ye. I have not heard back from the seller if its still for sale. Not sure how old the add is. Not much info on it yet. I think they are prob about the same in terms of capacity.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Grassman09;826619 said:


> Chad,
> 
> I'm looking at a few different models if that okay. I was comparing the 4300 to an older 4900 and 4700 as I wanted to know what the diff was between the three models. The S1600 didnt pan out it needed more work then I wanted to put into it at this time of the year.
> 
> ...


We'll if it makes you feel any better my name is pretty much on it right now.... So there :salute:


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes I feel much better now thanks.  But what does that mean exactly? Pretty much?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I dont count my chickens before they hatch


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I would imagine the box is full welded to the frame at the hinges & the scissor lift.[/QUOTE]

Mark he said the box is full welded to the frame. I don't think any part of the box is welded to the frame anywhere. I'm sure you don't have to cut anything to remove the box.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I or maby we do it differently up in canada... I was looking at a Kenworth t170 a few weeks ago just for the fun of it... The dump bed on that truck was held on with a couple of u bolts and that was it... I could take that entire thing off in less then 20 minutes...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

kcress31;826345 said:


> Every state and province has different weight restrictions and regulations based on wheelbase, axle rating, type of brakes, type of tires, setback front axle or regular, Airlift type. I believe there is a different formula for every state and province. Some states don't recognize airlifts at all.


I understand what your trying to say now.

You made it sound like they are changing the GVWR. You are just letting the DOT figure out what your maximum allowed is.

Why would the type of brakes matter though?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cet;826905 said:


> I would imagine the box is full welded to the frame at the hinges & the scissor lift.


Mark he said the box is full welded to the frame. I don't think any part of the box is welded to the frame anywhere. I'm sure you don't have to cut anything to remove the box.[/QUOTE]

I took a look at my Crysteel (about 2000 to 2001) again today. The rear hinges are indeed completely welded to the truck frame as well as the dump body frame rails. The "pins" are also welded to the hinges and are NOT replaceable without grinding & cutting.

As for the hoist package, it is indeed completly welded to the dump body frame rails & bolted to the truck frame. Pulling either pin out of the ram will do NOTHING to remove the box.

Maybe the OP's body & hoist is completly different, it seems trends in manufacturing may take a while to reach to the North. That's not intended to be a cut on Canada, just an observation based on a larger martket here.

Maybe if the OP has a moment, he can take a look at how his new box is mounted.

BTW, I don't think it matters either way, as he sees no benefit in taking the box off for the winter anyways.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

very nice truck.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Triple L;826913 said:


> I or maby we do it differently up in canada... I was looking at a Kenworth t170 a few weeks ago just for the fun of it... The dump bed on that truck was held on with a couple of u bolts and that was it... I could take that entire thing off in less then 20 minutes...


Could be that things are done entirely different in Canada.

The dump bed you saw with the U-bolts more than likely had a subframe hoist. Subframes have been fairly uncommon here for quite a few years. I would assume looking at this truck that it DOESN'T have a subframe hoist due to the how low the box sits in relation to the tires.

As for taking the box off in 20 minutes, I think that may be a bit Naive.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

jomama45;827088 said:


> Mark he said the box is full welded to the frame. I don't think any part of the box is welded to the frame anywhere. I'm sure you don't have to cut anything to remove the box.


I took a look at my Crysteel (about 2000 to 2001) again today. The rear hinges are indeed completely welded to the truck frame as well as the dump body frame rails. The "pins" are also welded to the hinges and are NOT replaceable without grinding & cutting.

As for the hoist package, it is indeed completly welded to the dump body frame rails & bolted to the truck frame. Pulling either pin out of the ram will do NOTHING to remove the box.

Maybe the OP's body & hoist is completly different, it seems trends in manufacturing may take a while to reach to the North. That's not intended to be a cut on Canada, just an observation based on a larger martket here.

Maybe if the OP has a moment, he can take a look at how his new box is mounted.

BTW, I don't think it matters either way, as he sees no benefit in taking the box off for the winter anyways.[/QUOTE]

The box is easily removable. two pins on the rear and 4 pins on the hoist, plug up the hose and ready to go. Taking the sander on and off the box is much easier and also the whole sander body stays clean during the messy stuff. Thanks for all the compliments guys.

NORTHERN ONTARIO HAS TWO SEASONS----WINTER AND CONSTRUCTION


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Chad,

How come you don't take the box off your GM in Winter? Save the box from rusting and put your snow X on the frame of the truck. There are only 4 bolts and 6 wires to unplug.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

WTF are you talking about Dave....

I DO TAKE MY DUMP INSERT OUT EVERY WINTER.... thats why it still looks in decent shape...

I left the dumper in for 1 winter and it took a real beating with the salt... I just cant see ruining a mad nice dumper over a bit of salt and I like my stuff to look good in the summer... But everyone has his opinion... I just thought i'd ask this guy if he ever thought about it....

Or you can run an electronic anti-ruster and be cool like me to Dave.............


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

No take the box out of the truck.. Not just the dump insert.. Well if you buy the painted steel of course its going to rust.. 

I thought I was cool like you Chad? You saying I'm not?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

cretebaby;827017 said:


> I understand what your trying to say now.
> 
> You made it sound like they are changing the GVWR. You are just letting the DOT figure out what your maximum allowed is.
> 
> Why would the type of brakes matter though?


With some light duty trucks such as our 4300 we could have put hydraulic brakes on it instead but we went with the air because I think it increased the gvwr and they would be easier to service.


----------

